# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Huge musical milestone today!

## Skippy

Today was great! I feel like I 'came out' as a musician. I went so much more public n' active with it. wow, I didn't expect the response....and ive improved so very much this day. Got over my recording difficulties (I would usually only play live as if recording id always screw up so bad over so many takes id tire of doing such at all) Happy as a pig in [BEEP] but oh so so exhausted.....did so many recordings in one day n' stuff. People been askin' me to teach music too.  We'll see what I'm up to; still gotta take it easy.
I feel i'm finally beginning the journey into my dream of  being a good musician. Music brings me so much joy and does to others as well n' I love doin' that.
I believe I posted most of the songs I did in the talent section of the forum here,...maybe a few I missed but eh too tired to bother....but happy.

----------


## Total Eclipse

:sparkles:

----------


## Chantellabella

It's great to be appreciated for something you truly love.  ::):

----------


## Skippy

> It's great to be appreciated for something you truly love.



Yah it's nice, but the best part for me is when I see it makes people happy. 
I'll never forget the one lady in particular at the hospital when I would do songs for other patients n' passers by outside when I went out during my stay there for the TBI.
You could just see the joy and cheer she got outta it and that event sure stuck with me.
As much as I hate this world and how cruel and unjust it is....n' society goin' to [BEEP] in general....I still have a love for the good people out there and I wanna make others happy. With my music I've always wanted to spread joy n' cheer and the stuff that music conveys...or once did.......as it's sad that these days such seems very lost in corporate media, greed and fame....

----------


## Otherside

:first:

----------


## Ironman

WOOHOO!  :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:

----------

